# GHD and Hashimoto's



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prevalence of Growth Hormone Deficiency in Hashimoto's Thyroiditis

Context: Autoimmune hypophysitis can result in GH deficiency (GHD) and is associated with other autoimmune endocrine diseases like Hashimoto's thyroiditis. Recent studies suggest a high prevalence (5%) of GHD in Hashimoto's thyroiditis.

Abstract here..

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/jc.2009-2016v1


----------

